# Win8.1 Explorer struggles with several large drives



## brianwall (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a powerful 64bit Win8.1 system with 16Mb RAM and a SSD bootdrive. I also have 4 mechanical drives, each 2Tb but each only half full.

My query is why Explorer seems to have problems. It is fine opening a drive. But when I then open a folder, I get a slow crawling progress bar. I have it set to sort by date and there may be 1000 or 2000 files there of mixed types.

I am puzzled as I'd expect the sort order to be cached for example. But this happens if I close and then reopen the drive immediately.

Third party applications opening a folder for browsing also suffer an interminable wait.

Am I expecting too much of windows? Should I reorgansie my drives - for example I don't partition them. Although even then, a folder is going to contain a few thousand files which need to stay together.

Any suggestions welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

check in the indexing options if anything can be improved.
another option is to use everything program.
you can find link in the forum some other post.
in any case 4 drives scan time will not go any lesser


----------



## brianwall (Oct 17, 2011)

I have had Everything isntalled and it's great for finding files. But it isn't integrated with Windows so won't solve my issue with software liekPhotoshop or similar that offers to let me browse for a file to open. They all hook into windows explorer.

Ignoring all the drives, this is a problem on just one 2Tb drive of data.


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

defragment of that drive may help to some extent.


----------



## brianwall (Oct 17, 2011)

I found the solution. My PC is standalone yet when I checked the N/W & Sharing setup, a local area connection was enabled. Disabling this sorted things.

I had already checked that none of the drives were setup for Sharing by the way. I also deleted Tap-Win32V9 in LAC for good measure as I'd seen mention of this elsewhere.

Hope that helps.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

As mentioned check the Indexing settings "Rebuild" it and or exclude the larger files from being indexed.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I can't help but also wonder aboujt the rest of your hardware too especially Psu, memory and cpu.


----------



## brianwall (Oct 17, 2011)

PSU is a quality 1000W single rail unit
All chipset and drivers are up to date I think

SiSoftware Sandra

ID
Host Name : brianpc
Workgroup : WORKGROUP

Computer
Model : GigaByte Z87X-UD4H
Serial Number : To be fille***********
Chassis : GigaByte Desktop
Mainboard : GigaByte Z87X-UD4H-CF
Serial Number : To be fille***********
BIOS : AMI (OEM) F7 08/03/2013
Intel vPro : 9.00.03.1347
Total Memory : 15.89GB DIMM DDR3

Processors
Processor : Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4570S CPU @ 2.90GHz (4C 3.29GHz/3.6GHz, 3.3GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 6MB L3)
Socket/Slot : FC LGA1150

Chipset
Memory Controller : Gigabyte Core (Haswell) DRAM Controller 100MHz, 2x 8GB DIMM DDR3 1.6GHz 128-bit, Integrated Graphics

Memory Module(s)
Memory Module : Rockwell CL9-9-9 D3-1600 4GB DIMM DDR3 PC3-12800U DDR3-1600
Memory Module : Rockwell CL9-9-9 D3-1600 4GB DIMM DDR3 PC3-12800U DDR3-1600
Memory Module : Rockwell CL9-9-9 D3-1600 4GB DIMM DDR3 PC3-12800U DDR3-1600
Memory Module : Rockwell CL9-9-9 D3-1600 4GB DIMM DDR3 PC3-12800U DDR3-1600

Video System
Monitor/Panel : Samsung SAMSUNG
(1920x1080, 7.2")
Monitor/Panel : ViewSonic VP2365 SERIES (1920x1080, 23.0")
Monitor/Panel : AOC International 2236
(1920x1080, 21.7")
Video Adapter : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti (5CU 640SP SM5.0 1GHz/1.3GHz, 2MB L2, 2GB 5.4GHz 128-bit, PCIe 3.00 x16)
Video Adapter : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti (5CU 640SP SM5.0 1GHz/1.3GHz, 2MB L2, 2GB 5.4GHz 128-bit, PCIe 3.00 x16)
Video Adapter : NVIDIA GeForce GT 520 (1CU 48SP SM5.0 1.4GHz, 128kB L2, 1GB 1.33GHz 64-bit, PCIe 2.00 x16)

Graphics Processor
OpenCL GP Processor : NVIDIA GeForce GT 520 (48SP 1C 1.4GHz, 128kB L2, 1GB 1.33GHz 64-bit)
Compute Shader Processor : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti (640SP 5C 1GHz/1.3GHz, 2MB L2, 2GB 5.4GHz 128-bit)
Compute Shader Processor : NVIDIA GeForce GT 520 (48SP 1C 1.4GHz, 128kB L2, 1GB 1.33GHz 64-bit)
Compute Shader Processor : Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600 (160SP 20C 600MHz/1.15GHz, 64MB DDR3 1.6GHz 128-bit, Integrated Graphics)
CUDA GP Processor : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti (640SP 5C 1GHz/1.3GHz, 2MB L2, 2GB 5.4GHz 128-bit)
CUDA GP Processor : NVIDIA GeForce GT 520 (48SP 1C 1.4GHz, 128kB L2, 1GB 1.33GHz 64-bit)

Storage Devices
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB (250GB, SATA600, SSD) : 233GB (C
SAMSUNG HD204UI (2TB, SATA300, 3.5", 5400rpm, 32MB Cache) : 2TB (D
SAMSUNG HD204UI (2TB, SATA300, 3.5", 5400rpm, 32MB Cache) : 2TB (H
Seagate ST2000DM001-9YN164 (2TB, SATA600, 7200rpm) : 2TB (E
Hitachi HDS5C3020ALA632 (2TB, SATA600, 3.5", 5940rpm, 26MB Cache) : 2TB (F

Logical Storage Devices
Hard Disk (C : 232GB (NTFS) @ Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB (250GB, SATA600, SSD)
My misc (D : 2TB (NTFS) @ SAMSUNG HD204UI (2TB, SATA300, 3.5", 5400rpm, 32MB Cache)
2013 PHOTOS (E : 2TB (NTFS) @ Seagate ST2000DM001-9YN164 (2TB, SATA600, 7200rpm)
LRCATS (F : 2TB (NTFS) @ Hitachi HDS5C3020ALA632 (2TB, SATA600, 3.5", 5940rpm, 26MB Cache)
Recovery : 300MB (NTFS)
current backup (H : 2TB (NTFS) @ SAMSUNG HD204UI (2TB, SATA300, 3.5", 5400rpm, 32MB Cache)

Peripherals
LPC Hub Controller 1 : Gigabyte Lynx Point LPC Controller
LPC Legacy Controller 1 : ITE IT8728F
Audio Device : Intel Core (Haswell) HD Audio Controller
Audio Codec : Intel 2807
Audio Device : Gigabyte Lynx Point HD Audio Controller
Serial Port(s) : 1
Disk Controller : Gigabyte Lynx Point 6-Port SATA AHCI Controller
Disk Controller : Gigabyte 91xx SATA 6G Controller
USB Controller 1 : Gigabyte Lynx Point USB xHCI Host Controller
USB Controller 2 : Gigabyte Lynx Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #2
USB Controller 3 : Gigabyte Lynx Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #1
SMBus/i2c Controller 1 : Intel ICH SMBus

Printers and Faxes
Printer : Microsoft XPS Document Writer v4 (600x600, Colour)
Printer : Foxit Reader PDF Printer Driver (600x600, Colour)
Printer : Canon iP8700 series (USB, Colour)
Printer : Brother HL-2130 series (1200x1200, USB)

Network Services
Network Adapter : Intel(R) Ethernet Connection I217-V (Ethernet, 100Mbps)

Operating System
Windows System : Microsoft Windows 8.1 Professional 6.03.9600
Platform Compliance : x64

Windows Experience Index
Current System : 7.9


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I see Samsung hard drives which imho very poor quality. Can I have brand and model # of psu please?


----------

